# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Проблемма с запуском F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin

## yura2603

Всем привет!! Вот купил игруху *F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin* установил и при запуске выдаётся сообщение типа *ошибка при запуске Loader.exe "приложение не было запущено, поскольку оно некорректно настроено"!......* Сходил поменял на другой диск , такая же фигня, ходил на другом компе пробывал _тоже самое! Может у кого было так , подскажите что делатьИИ :D

*F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin* 



*ИНФОРМАЦИЯ ПО ИГРЕ*
Жанр: Action\3D Shooter
Разработчик: Monolith 
Издатель: Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment 
Дата выхода: 10 февраля 2009г. В России 1 квартал 2009г.
Офф сайт: www.whatisfear.com

*FAQ* 

*Дополнительные ресурсы:*

*Трейлеры :* 
Трейлеры из журнала Игромания
Предрелизный трейлер
-----------
*Скриншоты :* Здесь
*Демо версия :* Здесь
*Прохождение игры :* Здесь
-----------
*Моды :*
Clarity Mod Film Grain Disabler (PC) *-* *Антирябь для* *FEAR 2 Project Origin*
FEAR2 Blood enabled - *Активирование* *крови*
-----------
*Патчи :*
Патч v1.01 *для* *FEAR 2 Project Origin*
Патч v1.02 *для* *FEAR 2 Project Origin*

----------


## S1mple

попробуй патчей скачать.

----------


## yura2603

Уважаемый а не подскажите где качнуть патчи :D

----------


## yura2603

наверно прблема в пиратке.

----------


## snegg27

http://www.playground.rugameart.game.../cheats/14237/

читай делай наслаждайся.

Сам попробовал ( проблема аналогичная ) все работает.

----------


## yura2603

> http://www.playground.rugameart.game.../cheats/14237/
> 
> читай делай наслаждайся.
> 
> Сам попробовал ( проблема аналогичная ) все работает.


спасиба я же так сделал :D

----------


## Паразит

мну выкидывает из игры когда я начинаю запуск миссии.
В чем проблема?

----------


## yura2603

ну а чё пишет , Файл подкачки скока, и что за система :D

----------


## Паразит

Создает отчет об ошибке и все.
Файловая система:NTFS Файл подкачки стоит на 4092МБ

----------


## yura2603

> Создает отчет об ошибке и все.
> Файловая система:NTFS Файл подкачки стоит на 4092МБ


Что пишет, что за ошибка ты можеш написать или нет, на что ссылается  какой код выдаёт , а лучше конечно скрин в студию  :confused: Игра пиратка или лицензия,  напиши как запускаеш через *Loader* или файлом *FEAR 2* читал  статейки вот ТУТ

----------


## Ivan19

У меня сначало была проблема с Loader.exe - но её удалось устранить :) спасибо. Теперь у меня отказывается работать машь в игре. В меню всё ок бегает как надо. А в игре отказывается...

_Добавлено через 10 часов 50 минут 59 секунд_
Оп... Всё отлично =) Похоже фонарик в ФИРе самая больная тема!

----------


## Katrukot

А у меня такая проблемма игра пытается запустится чёрный экран, потом звук ошибки жму Esc выходит помогите прошу:confused:

----------


## Caotica Ana

> http://www.playground.rugameart.game.../cheats/14237/
> 
> читай делай наслаждайся.
> 
> Сам попробовал ( проблема аналогичная ) все работает.


Скачала, но этот файл не эткрывается((((.......Я во всём этом ни чего не понимаю, но играть очень хочется!!Объясни подробнее-что сделать чтобы игра запустилась!!!

----------


## PANCE

пасаси балду

----------


## oRDoSS

Может кто знает, есть ли для этой игры патч, отключающий проверку совместимости видеокарты? Очень хочется поиграть, а при запуске игра выдает ошыбку: "Ваша видеокарта не поддерживается". Видеокарта - набор микросхем Intel 945-G

----------


## hiro55555

хелп у мя fear 2 project origin не запускается. он запускается и вертится загрузка внизу экрана и вдруг вылитает отчёт об ошибке, игра лиценз, активирована через стим (она у мя сначала норм играла а потом непонятно чё с ней случилось), пробовал пиратку установить такаеж фигня, лиценз 10 раз переуст незнаю чё делать, vk redist последн версии, драйвер последней версии , net framework последней ( 4 версии ), directx последн версии, с компом всё норм но игра не запускается , заранее спасибо за помощь

---------- Post added at 19:02 ---------- Previous post was at 19:02 ----------

а с патчами автоматом ставит

---------- Post added at 19:03 ---------- Previous post was at 19:02 ----------

в 2010 норм раб а в 2011 уже начала косить

---------- Post added at 19:04 ---------- Previous post was at 19:03 ----------

систему по всем параметрам каждый день обновления ищу

----------


## NECKPOMANT

привет всем что с етим можно сделать?2014-01-03_231248-spaces.ru.jpg

----------

